# BIG DOG Bites at Ray Allen



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/oct02/86773.asp


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

We shall see this season. If the Hawks get better and make the playoffs, then the Big Dog might be vindicated. We shall see.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow, hard to believe Ray said those things about big dog. The Ray I know doesn't trash talk...

Big dog shouldn't take Ray's comments so seriously. He has no proof that Ray actually said those things about him.

And Ray is not soft. He's just conservative and he plays nice. He respects his opponents as much as he respects his team mates.


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Wow, hard to believe Ray said those things about big dog. The Ray I know doesn't trash talk...
> 
> Big dog shouldn't take Ray's comments so seriously. He has no proof that Ray actually said those things about him.
> ...


Heres your proof, from the article D posted, if you actually read it:

*Allen served the first volley toward Robinson on the Bucks' media day, blaming "Big Dog" for the team's bad chemistry, for being a ball-hog and for not working hard in practice.

"Me trying to lead Glenn Robinson wasn't going to happen," Allen said that afternoon. "Last year, there was a situation in training camp where Glenn had just had ankle surgery, and he came and practiced in all the practices, and then when we got ready to run, he sat down. I didn't like it. Nobody liked it, and I said something to him in the locker room. He told me 'Expletive, expletive, whatever, whatever.' "*

Ray had to say those things. He needs to back up the organization for making that move. Hes now the veteran of the team. He has to "represent".


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

This fued and hidden issues between Dog and R.Allen really caught me off guard. I guess you'll never know what goes on in the locker rooms. Robinson said a lot of things. It will be intresting how far he can take the Hawks this year, otherwise I'm sure they'll take a huge cut out of his salary if the Hawks don't fulfill the Guarantee they made for their fans  :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well there is alot of this stuff on star-ladened teams. We all know about the Blazers' chemistry...

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Well there is alot of this stuff on star-ladened teams. We all know about the Blazers' chemistry...
> 
> -Petey



True, but the Blazers would rather let the public know first, before they take it out behind closed doors


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They are a very disfunctional team... there was even probs between Kobe and Shaq.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Their are many...
How bout that post game smack KMart took out on his teammates for not showing up for the finals. When they made soo far, but the finger pointing begins, stating " they know who they are "


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, ok for that I lost respect for Martin, he only pulled a Spree (which Spree did on Houston the year before)...

Regardless these are just situations that will appear year after year... it's hard situation, because in all honesty there are families that can't get along, who is to expect these boys to just get along?

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Haha, ok for that I lost respect for Martin, he only pulled a Spree (which Spree did on Houston the year before)...
> 
> Regardless these are just situations that will appear year after year... it's hard situation, because in all honesty there are families that can't get along, who is to expect these boys to just get along?
> ...


They're all human beings


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

:upset: I'm upset with Ray. I mean he didnt have to say that. I hope they just put thier diffrences behind them and let bygons be bygons (sp?) oh well. I still like Ray but he is now on my "I didnt like that comment you made" list :dead:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Samir87</b>!
> Heres your proof, from the article D posted, if you actually read it:
> 
> *Allen served the first volley toward Robinson on the Bucks' media day, blaming "Big Dog" for the team's bad chemistry, for being a ball-hog and for not working hard in practice.
> ...


Yeah, he fought with Big Dog, I believe that, but that isn't trash talking. Big Dog has no proof that Ray talked behind his back.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Sometimes in the NBA, there is as much competition in the locker room as there is on the court


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he fought with Big Dog, I believe that, but that isn't trash talking. Big Dog has no proof that Ray talked behind his back.


If he went to the media and didnt say anything to the big dog personally how is that not going behind his back?????


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> If he went to the media and didnt say anything to the big dog personally how is that not going behind his back?????


Maybe the media lied to big dog that Ray talked behind his back when in fact Ray didn't say anything? Media always do that. They make up stories.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe the media lied to big dog that Ray talked behind his back when in fact Ray didn't say anything? Media always do that. They make up stories.


When asked about it on ESPN no more than a week ago Ray Allen didnt deny anything about what was said


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

REally? o_0 Wow. No wonder the bucks didn't make the playoffs. Big Dog and Ray really don't get along no more. In this case, the trade was the right thing to do. You don't want Big Dog hurting team chemistry.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I personally would have got rid of allen. That dude is too streaky plus you can start michael redd and with trading allen no telling who or what you could get for him He still has high trde value.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I personally would have got rid of allen. That dude is too streaky plus you can start michael redd and with trading allen no telling who or what you could get for him He still has high trde value.


God would I LOVE that! Because I want Ray Allen to win so much, and yet I don't like the Bucks. Maybe they can trade Ray to Toronto or something... then the Bucks will get Lyndsey Hunter, and Mo-Pete in return...

I personally would like to see Ray get traded to a team I like. ^_^ Raptors, Mavs, Kings, Lakers, Celtics, Suns, T-Wolves, etc.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think that would be a very fair trade... 

-Petey


----------

